# What to do...



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Well the car is in need of a good wash, so this weekend im hopefully gonna get it done.
 
Looking to stick wax/polish it up but not got one of those rotary polishers and i get fed up having to go back over it by hand. :roll: 
Is there any stuff i can use to make it easier or should i just spend some money and get it detailed by the pros.

Dazz


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

get it done by a pro. just admit you'll probably do a crap job ^^


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Agreed with Blinky ..

There are no magic potions out there, but there are some that will help hide fine swirls and marks in your paint..


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha thanks, how much should a decent detail cost? im not wanting to spend a fortune :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

A enhancement detail is about £300-£375. That should inc some machine work.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes mate i know.

I must say though it totally transformed the look of my car.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite look to saving up for one then. never thought it would cost that much from someone to clean my car :lol: 
i should have been charging my mum and dad £300 all those years i washed there cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

dzTT said:


> i mite look to saving up for one then. never thought it would cost that much from someone to clean my car :lol:
> i should have been charging my mum and dad £300 all those years i washed there cars :lol: :lol:


£300 is cheap. Paul charges £1500 for a check up.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

£300 - £375 would definitely get you a single stage correction, an enhancement is around the £210 mark..

Speak to Rob at Prism ( Robtur ) on here, he is up in your neck of the woods..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

The guy i used does a 2 stage for that which i think is much fairer. Uses a cutting compound then refines, most others will just use a very light cutting compound as there 1 stage polish.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Check www.detailingworld.co.uk and consider trying it yourself, with a DA Polisher it's harder to cause damage. I'm considering going down this avenue myself but also consider a decent one with the right compounds and pads will set you back £150+ . Three days heavy work though so don't forget to warn the wife! :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

dooka said:


> £300 - £375 would definitely get you a single stage correction, an enhancement is around the £210 mark..
> 
> Speak to Rob at Prism ( Robtur ) on here, he is up in your neck of the woods..


You paid the right amount for a two stage, I only said a defo single stage as all prices vary between detailers and their location..



leenx said:


> Check http://www.detailingworld.co.uk and consider trying it yourself, with a DA Polisher it's harder to cause damage. I'm considering going down this avenue myself but also consider a decent one with the right compounds and pads will set you back £150+ . Three days heavy work though so don't forget to warn the wife! :lol:


You will find it hard going with a DA, a rotary will be faster and produce a better finish, well in skilled hands..

If you want any advise feel free to contact me..


----------



## kadvr6 (Dec 24, 2008)

get some of this mate http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ki ... bada-boom/ you will be amazed at the finish you will get even by hand using this product, if you wanna wait till i get some pics up as i'm going to be doing my tt next weekend using these products.

karl


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I must say though it totally transformed the look of my car.


Who did you use, if you don't mind me asking?...someone in Kent?

Regards
Ross


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

kadvr6 said:


> get some of this mate http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/ki ... bada-boom/ you will be amazed at the finish you will get even by hand using this product, if you wanna wait till i get some pics up as i'm going to be doing my tt next weekend using these products.
> 
> karl


That kit looks quite good and decent price, ill keep my eye out for some pics and maybe try and get my hands on it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Just for info, I tried this kit and got poor results with the polish. The manufacturer said that because Audi paint is so hard getting good results by hand is unlikely so you need a machine.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheers Scooby, didnt get round to buying it but ill stay clear of it now


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dooka said:


> £300 - £375 would definitely get you a single stage correction, an enhancement is around the £210 mark..
> 
> Speak to Rob at Prism ( Robtur ) on here, he is up in your neck of the woods..


Yeh I know rob and he's Swiss vax approved, i got a full free detail paint correction and loved it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Just had a quick look at the thread and initially thanks to all who recommended me 

But as mentioned before, if you are not confident in your own abilities then consider having your car done by a professional. You need to remember its not just the cost of a machine polisher, but everything that goes with it and most of all knowledge because if you make a mistake there is no going back and will cost a lot more 

If you wanting I could pop out and have a look at the car and give you some advise, currently I am in Cambridgeshire working in and out of London area and will be until the end of next week, so if you ok to hold on till then, pm me...or email me [email protected]

ATB
Robert


----------

